# Retailers Hint at Early 2011 Release for Duke Nukem Forever



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Retailers Hint at Early 2011 Release for Duke Nukem Forever*
10/04/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Gearbox president, Randy Pitchford, has already stated Duke Nukem Forever’s development is complete, but the game won’t be releasing until 2011 due to last-minute polish. But the question is inevitably: when exactly in 2011 will it see a release? With the massive line-up of blockbuster games next year, which month will Gearbox be aiming to release their over-10-year-in-development game? If some massive retail chains are to be believed, as early as February, apparently.

Duke Nukem Forever’s official website is linking to pre-order pages for the title on well-known retailers such as GameStop and Amazon. Both of these mega retailers are slating the game for a February, 2011 release.

A Gearbox representative has said that any retailer listing Duke Nukem Forever’s release date are placeholders only, so don’t actually take this as a real release date. Instead, take this as a sign that it very well could be ready for a Q1 release, or at least Q2. Although it nearly lived up to its name by taking forever to be released, the end is finally in sight.

Source: PSLS


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Hmm, they still trying to get us to believe then. Ive got hyped for this one to many times, so I'll pinch some salt still me thinks


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

I believe! *Here* is a demo.

I played so much Duke 3D back-in-the-day it would probably be considered an addiction today!


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I still have my copy of Duke N:yikes:ukem and the land of babes for the PS1. Someone calls it Duke Nukem:Whenever, which made me laugh


----------

